# Ultramarines going HD and Blu-Ray



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This has been out for a few days already, but whatever. 

Ultramarines the Movie, has come out as an HD download, for a mere 5€/£4.49/$6.99.

The movie is also set to come out on Blu-Ray later this year.

I am hoping that they will do an retail release for the Blu-Ray one though... 

http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/home


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone heard if they're going to do another film?? I sent them an e-mail congratulating and asking if they had plans for another movie, but it would appear i'm being ignored!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I've heard mixed... Some people told me it's sold poorly, which is why they're trying to convert it to other formats to try and make more.. which means there won't be a second movie. Others have told me its made its money back, so this different format push is to try and make a reasonable profit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Codex Todd said:


> Anyone heard if they're going to do another film?? I sent them an e-mail congratulating and asking if they had plans for another movie, but it would appear i'm being ignored!


At least they have said that they would want to make more movies. But it all depends on how much this one earns.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I still haven't received my Dvd, which I ordered in November, then cancelled, then got an email saying they would send it anyway and still nothing...

Shit film, shit company! I still hope they manage to make enough money to convince GW its worthwhile actually putting some of their own cash into a movie to actually make it good.

Rant over :grin:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

my buddy wouldn't even watch it all, he didn't like how old they made the Marines look. i want to give it a second watch before i make up my mind and actually see it the whole way through.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I still haven't received my Dvd, which I ordered in November, then cancelled, then got an email saying they would send it anyway and still nothing...
> 
> Shit film, shit company! I still hope they manage to make enough money to convince GW its worthwhile actually putting some of their own cash into a movie to actually make it good.


Sorry to hear they're still fucking you around.

Unfortunately GW will never put money into anything like this, this was entirely down to Codex Pictures in the same way that DOW is the responsibility of THQ. 

I'm still not happy that they haven't done a general release yet, I'd pick up a DVD of the film for a reasonable amount of money but downloads just don't appeal to me.

Also, they must have made a profit, the film could only have cost about a fiver to make.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This was dire....please...no more!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

the problem is that they didnt go retail with the film which is part of the reason it didnt make much. Through the pure stupidity of it all the makers only focused on the fans rather than making a film that would appeal to more than one audience.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

It was fucking terrible. The should've let whoever does the DoW cut scenes do it. The DoW 2 vid with the warp spiders was awesome!

Ultramarines, sadly, was gash


----------



## Meshakhad (Apr 30, 2010)

I saw it at a special free screening. It wasn't bad. Wasn't great either, but I wasn't expecting much. And if it did make back its budget, then we might see more movies. My suggestion for next time would be a live-action Guard or Inquistion movie. Or they could just release Damnatus.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jams said:


> Ultramarines, sadly, was gash


i think your been a little generous, its was 95 year old nun gash.

the only way we will ever be happy with it is if the people in the actual movie industry get hold of it, but GW will never had over the rights and no one will touch it if they dont have creative control.

i would like to see marvel studios get the rights and control and plough $150 million into it and go full live action with a decent writer and ILM/Weta doing the CG and effects. stop focusing on the marines and have them as faceless military force, focus the story around real people of the imperium or rogue traders caught up in a Nid/ork/insert xenos name here invasion of a planet, or something.


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> stop focusing on the marines


This is the key. The Space Marines are not the norm. A movie like Ultramarines only cheapens them by treating them like mooks instead of 8 foot tall killing machines. Plus, problems like "the studio wants a love interest" stop being problems when you can just hand them Ciaphas Cain and a list.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A live action movie made by a big studio with weta quality effects would do GW wonders. 

I mean if THQ can do this


Then there is no reason Weta wouldn't be able to make really outstanding Space marine suits for live action. And then use their CGI mastery to add some nids or something in there.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The big issue is GW is very paticular about their IP and when it comes to most of the merchandising they want the control on it. Yeah it would certainly make GW become make millions upon millions because it would wind up attracting way more than just the fanbase, but the main problem is a director doesn't like to be told what to do and that director wil rebel like crazy until he gets his way. Look at the Spider Man films the reason we have the new reboot coming out is Rami left because Sony kept pushing what they wanted instead of allowing him to further his vision, Rami wanted to do a proper venom saga storyline and the crap flick that came out, but while filming part 3 sony forced Rami to put venom in the movie and that is why he was only in it for like 10 minutes.

Anyway if they did allow a movie to be made properly then odlly enough they should hire Paul Anderson (please no one hit me for saying that) If you watch the many of his movies it would appear that he is actuall a40k fan or something. Event Horizion is pretty much about a ship that got lost in the warp and reappeared out of nowhere and the movie soldier is basically about a renagade SM that winds up protecting a group of people from his former Imperial allies, also if you look at much of the imagery from both films they almost have the feel of the 40k universe, notice I said almost.


----------

